# Sharkathon?



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Is anyone looking for a partner?I have never fished it but shark fish a bunch.I have a trailer with yak and rack and4x4.Let me know if interested.Also I like my beer and cooking so will be looking for some people similar.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Im a little new to this surf fishing thing. As in Just bought a reel yesterday. Im willing to hang with someone who can show me a few things. Really dont care to enter a tournament of any sort so I dont let anyone down. 
I like Miller and bbq also!!.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Jigger sounds like we might have a team but I do know a lil about sharking.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

What part of town do you call home? What is this sharkathon? I fished in the bays out of a boat and only with live shrimp under a popping cork. My uncles laughed at me when I brought some plastics out one time. Asked me if I would eat shrimp or a peice of plastic...While he was catching a fish...


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm looking to get some guys together for sharkathon. I have 3 guys that I fish with most of the time, but they may not be able to make it. We shark fish a lot in the Surfside to High Island area. Never been to sharkathon, but have been wanting to go for a long time.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Im from the Beaumont area and fish mostly HI and Crystal.I fish with some older guys who do not wanna make the trip.I would not mind sliding in if you need a team member.Have all my own gear and always pull my weight with food and drink.Just let me know.Go by Brownhornet on all the shark sites.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe we can get together and do some fishing sometime before. I go by the same name on all the shark sites. Send me a PM and we can try to figure stuff out.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

10/4

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MuddyFrog (Mar 29, 2012)

I would be up for sharkfishing. What days are you looking at going?


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

We will be fishing Sharkathon again this year. Last year we set up around the 3mi since we had the kids & they left each night for the hotel (wimps). This year its just the wife & I along with some friends. We are planning on setting up around the 15-20 (little shell).
Shawn


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

dont waste y'all's money signing up for the ladies, kids or redfish division... we got that wrapped up already


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Alright guys I got my email so the sign up date is near.I'm still in need of any one wanting to put a team together.Also if ya wannt to do a get together to make sure we all have our set ups and skill in line lets go.Tomcat if your out there Silver told me to get with you and said we would be a good pair.Pm me please


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

jc said:


> dont waste y'all's money signing up for the ladies, kids or redfish division... we got that wrapped up already


Haha, I dont think so. Maybe if they had a catfish division you guys would have it wrapped up already. :biggrin:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

The online store is opening soon. Have yall put together any teams yet? I would think a team of 4 would work great.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to do it, but I don't have a group yet. I need to get permission from my Fiance because i'm getting married the weekend after Sharkathon.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Tell her that you could win some extra money for the honeymoon!


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I am down. Send me a PM if your still looking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jumpjack (May 21, 2004)

WHAT said:


> The online store is opening soon. Have yall put together any teams yet? I would think a team of 4 would work great.


Rule number 2 enough said

http://www.sharkathon.com/RulesTips/2011SharkathonRules/tabid/429/Default.aspx


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jumpjack said:


> Rule number 2 enough said
> 
> http://www.sharkathon.com/RulesTips/2011SharkathonRules/tabid/429/Default.aspx


I think everyone knows its an individual event. But if you read it correctly it says.



> Sharkathon is an individual event. *Use of non-participants* to any advantage or help with bait deployment from a person not registered in the event will result in disqualification.


Hense the reason for a "team". Everyone in the team would be in the tournament and you wouldn't have to worry about getting disqualified for someone giving you a hand.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> dont waste y'all's money signing up for the ladies, kids or redfish division... we got that wrapped up already


You gonna wear a wig and wrap up the ladies division JC?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

our camp won the ladies division in 2009 when my old roommate "Nurse Katie" Evans caught her first shark ever, 6'7" spinner! I see no reason we can't duplicate


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> our camp won the ladies division in 2009 when my old roommate "Nurse Katie" Evans caught her first shark ever, 6'7" spinner! I see no reason we can't duplicate


I'm beginning to see a pattern here, another Nurse winner maybe?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

luck of the draw, better get your paddling arms in shape


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> luck of the draw, better get your paddling arms in shape


Hitting the gym on my lunch break, gonna do a lot of rowing. LOL


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE=justletmein;4252499]Hitting the gym on my lunch break, gonna do a lot of rowing. LOL[/QUOTE]

LOL....Just do what i did and recruit a younger team We are the defending champions....and on a roll! Save your money boys


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> LOL....Just do what i did and recruit a younger team We are the defending champions....and on a roll! Save your money boys


I'm gonna potlick you, park 50 yards away up current! 

You know you have a good point, maybe I should make my 16 year old paddle all the baits. :idea:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> QUOTE=justletmein;4252499]Hitting the gym on my lunch break, gonna do a lot of rowing. LOL


LOL....Just do what i did and recruit a younger team We are the defending champions....and on a roll! Save your money boys[/QUOTE]

Will you be driving the beer cart again? I have that tip from last year I never gave you!!!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I'm gonna potlick you, park 50 yards away up current!
> 
> You know you have a good point, maybe I should make my 16 year old paddle all the baits. :idea:


HAHA.....Thats what im talking about! I dont mind running the short baits, but those 5-600 yd drops aint for me.... Im just not that comfortable, that far out! Besides..... that hobie outback that phil runs is the cats *****! Peddling vs paddeling makes a big diff!

Jon...the bar is open as soon as all baits are deployed


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Jon...the bar is open as soon as all baits are deployed


Oh I see the strategy now, get all the competition drunk! :tongue:


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Oh I see the strategy now, get all the competition drunk! :tongue:


LOL..... Eliminate the competition by any means necessary!:work:


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very interrested in the tournament. I live in Katy. I dont have 4wd but I do have 9/0 senator, 3/0 senator, and a few spec and red set up. I have gas money, beer and food. I will be getting a new kayak soon. Please let me know if anyone needs an extra for their team. 

I like to listen to Texas Counrty Music all day. I will be leaving the wife and kids ay home for this trip


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Beer cart? Box of Broken Dreams!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Beer cart? Box of Broken Dreams!
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


HAHA! Haters gonna hate!kisssm

Sent from my friggin pc


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> HAHA! Haters gonna hate!kisssm
> 
> Sent from my friggin pc


Don't mind oso, he hasn't seen the beach in years because he's afraid of revenge from lopear'a ghost.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Don't mind oso, he hasn't seen the beach in years because he's afraid of revenge from lopear'a ghost.


LOL, did anybody tell towboattrash?.....he still out there looking for that wily coyote!!! :walkingsm


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Im assuming you pansy jotos have never met up with Curmit at the Thursday night unofficial but official party and were introduced to "The Box of Broken Dreams"?

JJ, I know you can only handle water and the ovcasional coke zero once a year. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Stros121 said:


> Very interrested in the tournament. I live in Katy. I dont have 4wd but I do have 9/0 senator, 3/0 senator, and a few spec and red set up. I have gas money, beer and food. I will be getting a new kayak soon. Please let me know if anyone needs an extra for their team.
> 
> I like to listen to Texas Counrty Music all day. I will be leaving the wife and kids ay home for this trip


It seems like we have the same taste.Will send you a pm.As for anyone else who may wanna hook up I'm breaking the card out at midnight.I also have a shark rack and all gear.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Im assuming you pansy jotos have never met up with Curmit at the Thursday night unofficial but official party and were introduced to "The Box of Broken Dreams"?
> 
> JJ, I know you can only handle water and the ovcasional coke zero once a year.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Marcus... ive been to the thurs party for the last 3 yrs....this year im gonna avoid it at all cost i have never heard about " The Box of Broken Dreams" .....but im listening!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Marcus... ive been to the thurs party for the last 3 yrs....this year im gonna avoid it at all cost i have never heard about " The Box of Broken Dreams" .....but im listening!


well, this year...make sure to meet up with Curmit, tell him to introduce you.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> Beer cart? Box of Broken Dreams!
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


Noooooooo!!!!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

PBD539 said:


> Noooooooo!!!!


LMAO!.....I think im better off not knowing:biggrin:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I met the box of broken dreams in 2008 which started a 72 hr BLUR. Showed up to weigh-in 3 minutes late on Sunday with pics of the 4th place redfish, lmao... talking about a dollar short and a day late!

Box of Broken Dreams... appropriately titled


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like PB was a victim....and Curmit does not allow the word "no"....if you see him, he usually has shot glasses around his neck.....run like hail! 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yall get signed up yet? I signed up for the shark and redfish divisions. :bounce:




Stros121 said:


> Very interrested in the tournament. I live in Katy. I dont have 4wd but I do have 9/0 senator, 3/0 senator, and a few spec and red set up. I have gas money, beer and food. I will be getting a new kayak soon. Please let me know if anyone needs an extra for their team.





setxdargel said:


> It seems like we have the same taste.Will send you a pm.As for anyone else who may wanna hook up I'm breaking the card out at midnight.I also have a shark rack and all gear.


You guys plan on doing any fishing any time soon? I think it would be a good idea to go out and hit the surf with people who want to team up prior to the event just to get a feel for how they do things.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Yall get signed up yet? I signed up for the shark and redfish divisions. :bounce:


I signed up for Shark and Women's. NO NOT FOR ME! :slimer:

I can't catch a redfish down there to save my life, probly catch a monster at now that I'm not registered though.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep.....shark, redfish, and womens div. Now i cant wait to get it over with! Man i love fall/winter fishing!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

good luck fellas!

JJ, enter them all man, trust me on this one!!!

and don't forget to plan for rain...never fails, every year, some worse than others, but 99% of the time, it will be there on Sharkathong weekend.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey oso, since you won't be there can I borrow your hat?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Hey oso, since you won't be there can I borrow your hat?


sure, it's good luck!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

don't bring any of THAT good luck to our camp!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

jc said:


> don't bring any of THAT good luck to our camp!


Oh I wasn't going to wear it, just asked to borrow it. Figured we'd make whomever caught the first hardhead wear it for punishment. 

Oh by the way, I didn't register Seth because the age for youth cutoff is 15 and he's of course 16. I might still take him to catch bait, but he's not entered in anything.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Hey oso, since you won't be there can I borrow your hat?


Careful jj....i heard that wearing that hat requires some nudity!

Holy cow is that torpedro???? Where the hecks he been hideing?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> Holy cow is that torpedro???? Where the hecks he been hideing?


He doesn't fish anymore, something about being scared of a tent cot bandit??? LOL...

We were gonna try to drag him out somewhere weekend after next, but he's bringing in a tropical storm just to get out of it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jc said:


> don't bring any of THAT good luck to our camp!


JC, you **** please, that hat is good luck, your "camp" won the divisions last year, but what did you catch again?????

oh and for the record, yall remember this one we pulled on old Nick...LOL


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL... I still want to know why you had an "I <3 Shemales" sticker with you.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you really have to ask???


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

that was high island, you puto!

stick to sharkathon! :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

LMAO!!! Yall are nuts man!.....too funny!


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

It's filled up already? How many entries did they take?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Stros121 said:


> It's filled up already? How many entries did they take?


400 shark. There's usually redfish or trout left over. Or you could borrow oso's wig pictured above and enter the women's division.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Stros121 said:


> It's filled up already? How many entries did they take?


it goes super fast....keep an eye on the classifides here, EC, corpusfishing....slots will open up as it gets closer, just gotta move quick!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> it goes super fast....keep an eye on the classifides here, EC, corpusfishing....slots will open up as it gets closer, just gotta move quick!


Might want to make a WTB ad. Things will come up for people who registered and they won't be able to make it so they'll sell their entries.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Might want to make a WTB ad. Things will come up for people who registered and they won't be able to make it so they'll sell their entries.


yup...there's already 1 WTB on ccfishing, Robo wants a spot for shark so he can help his buddy rig and yak baits, legally....don't think he knew the only way he could help is if he was entered in the same catagory...


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

New guy here, just curious if the red tide floating around could affect Sharkathon? Also if anybody wants to sale their red fish or shark division please let me know, my brother really wants to go.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

redtide on PINS would definitely shut it down...


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

When does the tournament start and finish?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

www.sharkathon.com


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Headed down to Corpus Wednesday night gonna do some bait fishing Thursday and set up camp for early check in. Any hot spots I can bait fish in the bay?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Temple said:


> Headed down to Corpus Wednesday night gonna do some bait fishing Thursday and set up camp for early check in. Any hot spots I can bait fish in the bay?


hit the packery and port A jetties....jacks and all sorts of critters in the surf right now.


----------

